# Regional Breeders List



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Just a thought..maybe we could make a list of breeders for the more common upland and waterfowl breeds we have around here? What do you think? We could maybe make it a sticky or something like that for reference in the future to other hunters..


----------



## Gordon Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

Try www.gundogsonline.com it's not regional though it's nation wide.


----------



## Gordon Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/

Try this site too. This site has kennels organized by state.


----------

